# using seeds in mp



## corrine (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi I just made soap with seeds in it and I let the soap cool before adding the seeds like I was told to do but for some reason they all sunk anyways. Can I save this soap?
Thanks!


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Nov 4, 2010)

what kind of seeds?
what temp was the soap?

I found that if I want my botanicals to suspend in my soap and not sink to the bottom, it has to be pretty darn cool when I pour it....almost to 'glumping' point.


----------



## Catmehndi (Nov 11, 2010)

Adding anything like seeds to M&P is indeed a tricky business - 
People have put their base in the refrigerator until almost set or simply waited for it to cool but you run into the risk of it stiffening before you're done.:cry: 

There are a couple of options: you can pour one layer, wait for it to harden, add your seeds (spray with alcohol first and after to make sure your layers stick together) and pour your second layer - this will also create a pretty cool visual effect, especially if you do multiple layers. (again, alcohol between each layer as the 'glue')

The other way is to get a suspending base, formulated specifically for that purpose.

Good luck! :wink:


----------



## emilaid (Dec 10, 2010)

See if you can get a suspension base.  These are perfect for adding botanicles, etc.


----------



## palms1124 (Jan 15, 2011)

Curious, what kind of seeds?  I''m a newcomer kinda but have been reading like crazy and from what I've understood adding stuff can turn brown?  Or am I totally confused?  Which is my normal state of mind at my age and these days lol


----------



## Catmehndi (Jan 17, 2011)

Seeds of all kinds can be added: poppy, lavender buds, salts, coffee (that WILL change the color) oatmeal etc
Your imagination is the only limit!


----------

